# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الرد على من بدع قول ما شاء الله في العين

## زياني

بسم الله وبعد: 
فقد نبغ من يزعم أن المشألة وهي قول ما شاء الله، لا قوة إلا بالله، لأجل دفع العين والإعجابِ بدعةٌ ضلالة، والله المستعان حتى من نَقْلِ هذا القول الشنيعِ الْمُبدِّع للإستشفاءِ والإستعاذة بكلام الله تعالى، الذي جعله الله نورا وشفاءا، بل إن هذا التبديع مُخالف لدين كلِّ رسل الله، والسلف من أصحاب رسول الله، والمسلمين من عباد الله، وقد كان يكفي في إبطالِ هذا القولِ مجردُ نقله، وخُلوِّه عن أيّ سلف، لكن لما تهلوس البعض بالتبديع، وافتتَنَ به آخرون، أحببت أن أذكر بعض الأدلة، مع فهم السلف لها، علهم يتقون، وعن تبديعهم يرجعون، وقد كنت ناقشت أحدا من التبديعيين لهذه الآية، ممن يدعي مذهب السلف، وأتيته بالآية وكلام المفسرين عليها كما سأذكر، ثم سألته عن سلف له فسكت وفكر وقدر، ثم أدبر وبحث فلم يأت بالتبديع إلا عن بعض الأصاغر المتأخرين، وهكذا صار التبديع شعارُهم، والتضليل دِثارُهم، والله المستعان، وقد قسمتُ البحث على النحو التالي:  
المطلب الأول: ذكر الآية الكريمة واستدلال السلف بها:
المطلب الثاني: ذكر قول أهل العلم والمفسرين:
المطلب الثالث: ذكر كلام التابعين وأتباعهم: 
المطلب الرابع: ذكر نقول الإجماع: 
المطلب الخامس: ذكر بعض الأدلة من السنة: 
المطلب الأول: ذكر الآية الكريمة واستدلال السلف بها:
الدليل الأول: قال الله جل في علاه: { وَلَوْلا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللَّهِ إِنْ تَرَنِ أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنْكَ مَالا وَوَلَدًا }، فإن لولا بمعنى" هلا "، للتحضيض على هذا القول، عند رؤية الإنسان كل ما يُعجبه، أو يخاف عليه العين، ووجه الإستدلال من الآية من وجوه: 
أحدهما: أن هذه الجملة، هي آية من كلام الله تعالى، وقد أجمع كل السلف على أن كلام الله تعالى شفاء في ذاته، وهو مما يُستشفى به ويُدفع به من العين، لأن كلام الله من صفاته، وهي غير مخلوقة بالإجماع، والله المستعان على من بدّع هذا، 
والوجه الثاني: أن " ما "، قد تكون منصوبة نكرة شرطية فتعمّ، وجوابها محذوف تقديره: كان ووقع، فيكون المعنى : أيّ شئ شاءه الله، كان ووقع، سواء عينٌ أو مكروه أو غير ذلك، ولا قوة لي في دفع ذلك إلا بالله تعالى، وهو والله الذي لا إله غيره، هو وحده الذي لا يقدر على دفع العين غيره، وإن الآية لصريحة في ذلك.  
والوجه الثالث: أن تكون ما موصولة مرفوعة بمعنى" الذي"، وعليه فإما أن تكون مبتدأ أو خبرا، فإن كانت مبتدأ، فمعناها:" الذي شاء الله، وخبرها: كائن وواقع، سواء عين أو مكروه أو غيرهما، 
وإن كانت خبرا، فمبتدأها محذوف تقديره: هو أو الأمر، وهذا أيضا يعم كل أمر، سواء كان عينا أو غيرها، فيكون معنى الكلام: الأمر ما شاء الله، 
وإذ ذلك كذلك فكيف تصرفت "ما"، في هذه الجملة، فهي تدلّ على استحباب قولها عند كلِّ إعجاب بشئ، حتى لا تعينَه، ولا تُعان بعين عائن، وبهذا قال السلف والخلف، وأهل العلم قاطبة.  
المطلب الثاني: ذكر قول أهل العلم المفسرين: 
قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية في المجموع 13/321:" وقال المؤمن لصاحبه ولولا اذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ولهذا يؤمر بهذا من يخاف العين على شىء فقوله ما شاء الله تقديره ما شاء الله كان.."،
وقال الطبري في تفسير الآية:" يقول عز ذكره: وهلا إذ دخلت بستانك، فأعجبك ما رأيت منه، قلت ما شاء الله كان.."، 
وقال الجصاص:" وَقَدْ أَفَادَ أَنَّ قَوْلَ الْقَائِلِ مِنَّا " مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ " يَنْتَظِمُ رَدَّ الْعَيْنِ وَارْتِبَاطَ النِّعْمَةِ وَتَرْكَ الْكِبْرِ ؛ لِأَنَّ فِيهِ إخْبَارًا أَنَّهُ لَوْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا مَا أَصَابَ "، وقال الجصاص أيضا في تفسير سورة الفلق: وكذلك أمر العائن عند إعجابه بما يراه أن يذكر الله وقدرته فيرجع إليه ويتوكل عليه ، قال الله تعالى : { ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله } فأخبر بهلاك جنته عند إعجابه بها بقوله ، 
وقال ابن كثير: أي: هلا إذا أعجبتك حين دخلتها ونظرت إليها حمدت الله على ما أنعم به عليك، وأعطاك من المال و الولد ما لم يعطه غيرك، وقلت: { مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللَّهِ } ؛ ولهذا قال بعض السلف: من أعجبه شيء من حاله أو ماله أو ولده أو ماله، فليقل: { مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللَّهِ } وهذا مأخوذ من هذه الآية الكريمة"، وقال في البداية 2/141 :" ولهذا يستحب لكل من أعجبه شئ من ماله أو أهله أو حاله أن يقول كذلك وقد ورد فيه حديث مرفوع في صحته نظر"، وبه قال البيضاوي والبغوي وابن العربي والقرطبي والألوسي والسيوطي والمحلي والسعدي والعراقي في طرح التثريب، وقال المناوي 1/:" 154 ويندب أن يقول ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ، لخبر رواه أبو داود (فإن العين) أي الإصابة بالعين حق"،  
قال البيهقي في الدعوات باب ما يقول إذا رأى ما يعجبه، قال الله جل ثناؤه : ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله }، وكذلك بوب الهيثمي وغيره. 
وقال الألوسي: { وَلَوْلا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ } الآية ، ويفهم من بعض الروايات استحباب قول ذلك عند رؤية ما يعجب مطلقاً سواء كان له أو لغيره وإنه إذا قال ذلك لم تصبه عين الإعجاب"، وقال الألوسي أيضا في تفسير سورة يوسف ودخول إخوته من أبواب متفرقة:" ونقل الأجهوري أنه يندب أنه يعوذ المعين فيقول اللهم بارك فيه ولا تضره ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ، وفي تحفة المحتاج أن من أدويتها أي العين المجربة التي أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بها أن يتوضأ العائن إلى آخر ما ذكرناه آنفاً وأن يدعو للمعين وأن يقول المعين ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله..، ويسن عند القاضي لمن رأى نفسه سليمة وأحواله معتدلة أن يقول ذلك، وفي شرح مسلم عن العلماء أنه على السلطان منع من عرف بذلك من مخالطة الناس ويرزقه من بيت المال إن كان فقيراً فإن ضرره أشد من ضرر المجذوم الذي منعه عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه من مخالطة الناس، ورأيت لبعض أصحابنا أيضاً القول بندب ذلك"،
وقال النووي في الأذكار:" باب ما يقوله إذا رأى من نفسه أو ولده أو ماله أو غير ذلك شيئا فأعجبه وخاف أن يصيبه بعينه وأن يتضرر بذلك"، ثم ذكر أحاديث فيها قول ما شاء الله ثم نقل عن القاضي حسين : وكان عادة القاضي رحمه الله إذا نظر إلى أصحابه فأعجبه سمتهم وحسن حالهم ، حصنهم بهذا المذكور "،  
وقال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية في الكلم الطيب:" فصل في الشيء يعجبه ويخاف عليه العين، قال الله تعالى : ( ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله )
وقال ابن القيم في الزاد:" فصل في هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في فيما يقول من رأى ما يعجبه من أهله وماله.. وقد قال تعالى : { ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله } 
وقال ابن القيم أيضا (4/156):" ومما يدفع به إصابة العين قول : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله روى هشام بن عروة عن أبيه أنه كان إذا رأى شيئا يعجبه أو دخل حائطا من حيطانه قال : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله "،
وقال ابن القيم في الوابل الصيب:" الفصل الحادي والعشرون في الذكر الذي تحفظ به النعم وما يقال عند تجردها، قال الله سبحانه وتعالى في قصة الرجلين:{ ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله}، ثم قال:" فينبغي لمن دخل بستانه أو داره أو راى في ماله واهله ما يعجبه ان يبادر إلى هذه الكلمة فانه لا يرى فيه سوءا وعن انس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماانعم الله على عبده نعمه في اهل ومال وولد فقال: ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله فيرى فيها آفة دون الموت"، وقال أيضا:" الفصل السابع والخمسون في الشئ يراه ويعجبه ويخاف عليه العين، وقال الله سبحانه وتعالى (ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله)".
وقال الإمام ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية:" فصل في إصابة العين وما ينفع فيها... وكان عروة إذا رأى شيئا يعجبه قال : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله".
وقال شيخنا عبد الرزاق العباد في كتاب الذكر والدعاء:" ما يقوله في الشيء يعجبه ويخاف عليه من العين، قال الله تعالى : { وَلَوْلَا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ }، وكذلك استدل بالآية الشيخ ابن باز وابن العثيمين والفوزان وغيرهم، وبوب عليها القحطاني في كتاب الدعاء، 
المطلب الثالث: ذكر كلام التابعين وأتباعهم: 
الأثر الأول: قال البيهقي في شعبه (7/528) فصل في إصابة العين: أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن الفضل نا عبد الله بن جعفر ثنا يعقوب بن سفيان حدثني سعيد بن أسد ثنا ضمرة عن ابن شوذب قال: كان عروة بن الزبير إذا كان أيام الرطب ثلم حائطه فيدخل الناس فيأكلون و يحملون وكان إذا دخله ردد هذه الآية فيه حتى يخرج منه { و لولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله }"، هذا أثر صحيح، سعيد بن أسد وثقه ابن حبان، وقال الذهبي: كان فاضلا، وقال ابن حزم: محدث، وقد تابعه هارون بن معروف قال ثنا ضمرة خرجه عنه أبو نعيم 2/180، وضمرة هو ابن ربيعة من ثقات الشاميين، وله متابعة أخرى:
فقال البيهقي في الصفات  أخبرنا أبو نصر بن قتادة أنا أبو منصور النضروي نا أحمد بن نجدة ثنا سعيد بن منصور ثنا أبو معاوية ثنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه أنه كان إذا رأى من ماله شيئا يعجبه أو دخل حائطا من حيطانه قال: ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله". 
الأثر الثاني: رواه ابن وهب نا حفص بن ميسرة قال رأيت على باب وهب بن منبه مكتوبا ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله وذلك في قول الله عز وجل " ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ". وخرجه ابن أبي حاتم عن حفص بن ميسرة مثله.
الأثر الثالث: خرجه ابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن زياد بن سعد قال: كان ابن شهاب إذا دخل أمواله قال:{ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله } ويتأول قوله : { ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك } الآية . 
الأثر الرابع: قال عبد الله في الزهد: حدثنا هارون بن معروف ثنا ضمرة عن خالد أبي يزيد عن معاوية بن قرة قال: دخلت على مسلم بن يسار وأنا أدفن بعض جسدي، قال معاوية: وكان يطيل السجود أراه قال : فوقع الدم في ثنيته فسقطتا فدفنتهما قال: قلت : ما عندي من كثير عمل إلا أني أرجو الله عز وجل وأخاف منه قال : فرفع رأسه إلي كالمذعور فقال لي : كيف قل ؟ قال : قلت : ما عندي من كبير عمل إلا أني أرجو الله عز وجل وأخاف منه قال : فقال : ما شاء الله ما شاء الله من خاف من شيء حذر منه ومن رجا شيئا طلبه".
الأثر الخامس: خرجه البيهقي في شعبه عن الفضيل قال: " من قال ما شاء الله فقد سلم لأمر الله "
الأثر السادس: قال ابن بطة حدثنا أبو الحسين محمد بن أحمد بن أبي سهل حدثنا أحمد بن مسروق حدثنا روح بن عبد الله الطوسي حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي أويس قال: « كان مالك بن أنس يكثر من قول : ما شاء الله، قال: فعاتبه رجل على كثرة قوله : ما شاء الله ، قال : فأري الرجل في منامه : وأنت القائل لمالك بن أنس على قوله : ما شاء الله ، لو أراد مالك بن أنس أن يثقب الخردل بقوله ما شاء الله لثقبه »، وقال القاضي عياض في ترتيب المدارك، من ترجمة الإمام مالك:" قال عتيق بن يعقوب: كان على باب مالك مكتوب: ما شاء الله، فقيل له في ذلك فقال: قال الله: (ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله)... الآية، وفيه أيضا:" قال مطرف كان مالك إذا دخل بيته قال: ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، فسئل عن ذلك فقال: قال الله تعالى: ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله، وجنته بيته، وقد خرجه ابن أبي حاتم عن مطرف به،  وقالت المالكية في كتبهم: من قال ذلك كان حرزا لمنزله"، 
وقال القرطبي: الثانية - قال أشهب قال مالك: ينبغي لكل من دخل منزله أن يقول هذا. وقال ابن وهب وقال لي حفص بن ميسرة: رأيت على باب وهب بن منبه مكتوبا" ما شاءَ اللَّهُ لا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ"، قال القرطبي: وقد قال قوم: ما من أحد قال ما شاء الله كان فأصابه شي إلا رضي به. وروى أن من قال أربعا أمن من أربع: من قال هذه أمن من العين، ومن قال حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل أمن من كيد الشيطان، ومن قال وأفوض أمرى إلى الله أمن مكر الناس، ومن قال لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين أمن من الغم". 
المطلب الرابع: ذكر نقول الإجماع: قال البيهقي في الإعتقاد:" وقد روينا في حديث زيد بن ثابت وفي حديث أبي الدرداء وغيرهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال « ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن »، وهذا كلام أخذته الصحابة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأخذه التابعون عنهم ولم يزل يأخذه الخلف عن السلف من غير نكير وصار ذلك إجماعا منهم على ذلك، وفي كتاب الله عز وجل ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله) فنفى أن يملك العبد كسبا ينفعه أو يضره إلا بمشيئة الله وقدرته"،
وقال الباقلاني في الإنصاف 1/13:"فإن الأمة قد أجمعت على إطلاق هذه الكلمة:{قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله}، ..قال: ويدل على صحة مذهب أهل السنة إجماع المسلمين من الصحابة وهلم جرى إلى وقتنا هذا، أن الجميع منهم يطلق ويقول عن الخلاء والملاء من غير نكير: ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن..."، وقال ابن العربي عن هذا اللفظ: أنه شعار أهل السنة فتعين الإجهار به"، 
وقال ابن حزم في الفصل 3/82:" ويكفي من هذا كله إجتماع الأمة على قول ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن فهذا على عمومه موجب أن كل ما في العالم كان أو يكون أي شيء كان فقد شاءه الله تعالى وكل ما لم يكن ولا يكون فلم يشأه الله تعالى نصا لا يحتمل تأويلا"،   
وقال أبو طالب في قوت القلوب:" والأمة مجتمعة على قول ما شاء الله كان..واجتمعت على قول لا قوة إلا بالله، فهذا عام في كل شئ، ليس في بعض الأشياء دون بعض"، فهذا الإجماع يشمل قولها في العين وفي سائر الأحوال، كيف لا وهذا القول هو كلام رب العالمين، أو ما يخشى الله تعالى هذا الذي يُبدّع الإستشفاء بكلام رب العالمين الذي جعله الله نورا وشفاءا للمؤمنين، أو أمِنَ أن يجعل الله صورته صورة حمار أو شرا منه، والله المستعان.
المطلب الخامس: ذكر بعض الأدلة من السنة: وفيها الصحيح وما ضعفه يسيرٌ يُعتبر به، وفيها ما لا يصح أصلا كما سأبين: 
الدليل الأول: خرجه البخاري في الصحيح وغيره عن سمرة بن جندب قال كان النبي إذا صلى صلاة أقبل علينا بوجهه فقال من رأى منكم الليلة رؤيا قال فإن رأى أحد قصها فيقول ما شاء الله، فسألأنا يوما:..."، وهذا القول فيه المشألة والتبريك على الرؤيا الحسنة. 
دليل ثان: خرجه عبد الرزاق 4217 عن بن عيينة عن يحيى بن سعيد حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي عن أبي حازم مولى الأنصار قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في قبة في شهر رمضان والرجل يؤم النفر فاطلع عليهم رأسه وقال ما شاء الله، ثم قال: إن المصلي يناجي ربه فإذا صلى أحدكم فلينظر ما يناجي به ربه ولا يجهر بعضكم على بعض بالقرآن"، فهذا نبي الله عليه السلام قد اطلع على أصحابه فأعجبه صنيعهم فقال: ما شاء الله، وأرشدهم إلى ترك الجهر، كذا رواه وأرسله عبد الرزاق، لكن وصله ابن كاسب وهو صدوق وقال فيه، ما خرجه ابن أبي عاصم في المثاني من ترجمة  أبي عمرة: حدثنا يعقوب بن حميد ثنا ابن عيينة عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن أبي حازم عن أبي عمرة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان معتكفا في العشر الأواخر في قبة له، والرجل يؤم النفر، فأخرج رأسه ثم قال: ما شاء الله عز وجل أن يقول ثم قال: إن المصلي يناجي ربه فلينظر أحدكم بما يناجيه ولا يجهر بعضكم على بعض بالقرآن".

الدليل الثالث: قال إسحاق  أخبرنا النضر نا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت البناني حدثني ابن أم سلمة قال: جاء أبو سلمة إلى أم سلمة فقال: إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:« ليس أحد تصيبه مصيبة... فذكر الحديث في قصة استرجاعها بعد موت زوجها ثم زواجها بالنبي عليه السلام وفيه:" فأتاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم تعد أن رأت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أجلست زينب في حجرها، فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلم ثم قال : « ما شاء الله » ثم انصرف عنها ، ثم أقبل إليها الثانية فلم تعد أن رأت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجلست زينب في حجرها ، فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ففعل مثل ذلك..."، فهذا نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد صح عنه أنه قال المشألة كلما رأى الصَّبِيَّةَ في حجر أمها، وقد خاب من زعم أنه بدعة.
الدليل الرابع: قال الحاكم  أخبرنا أبو زكريا العنبري ثنا محمد بن عبد السلام ثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم أنبأ عبد الرزاق أنبأ معمر عن أبي عثمان عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : لما تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب بعثت أم سليم حيسا في تور من حجارة قال أنس: فقال لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:« اذهب فادع من لقيت من المسلمين» فذهبت فما رأيت أحدا إلا دعوته، قال: ووضع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يده في الطعام ودعا فيه، وقال : « ما شاء الله » قال : فجعلوا يأكلون.."، صححه الحاكم والذهبي، وهذا أصح، وقد قال فيه محمد بن ثور عن معمر:" فدعا فيه وقال ما شاء الله أن يقول.."، ورواية عبد الرزاق هي الصحيحة.
دليل خامس: قال أبو داود 5075 حدثنا أحمد بن صالح ثنا عبد الله بن وهب قال أخبرني عمرو أن سالما الفراء حدثه أن عبد الحميد مولى بني هاشم حدثه أن أمه حدثته وكانت تخدم بعض بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ابنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثتها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلمها فيقول: قولي حين تصبحين: سبحان الله وبحمده لا قوة إلا بالله ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن، أعلم أن الله على كل شىء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شىء علما فإنه من قالهن حين يصبح حفظ حتى يمسي ومن قالهن حين يمسي حفظ حتى يصبح"، وفيه دليل على أن من قال هذه الكلمة حُفظ من العين والسحر وكل مكروه.
دليل سادس: قال البيهقي في الدعوات باب ما يقول إذا رأى ما يعجبه قال الله جل ثناؤه : ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله  أنبأنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران العدل ببغداد حدثنا أبو حفص عمر بن بشران عم والدي حدثنا عمي إبراهيم بن عبد الله حدثنا سعيد بن محمد الجرمي حدثنا عمر بن يونس حدثنا عيسى بن عون بن حفص بن فرافصة عن عبد الملك بن زرارة الأنصاري عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ما أنعم الله على عبد نعمة في أهل ولا مال أو ولد فيقول: ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ، فيرى فيه آفة دون الموت »، وقال البيهقي في شعبه (4/90 (6/212) أخبرنا أبو يعلى حمزة بن عبد العزيز المهلبي أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد الرازي حدثنا أبو زرعة عبيد الله بن عبد الكريم الرازي حدثنا سعيد بن محمد الجرمي حدثنا عمر بن يونس عن عيسى بن عون بن حفص بن فرافصة عن عبد الملك به، وقد ذكر الشيخ الألباني أنه وقع عند بعضهم عيسى بن عون عن حفص بن فرافصة، وإنما هو تصحيف بل هو عيسى بن عون بن حفص، وقال الطبراني في الكبير 4261 حدثنا ابو الفضل عباس بن حماد بن فضالة الصيرفي البصري نا العباس بن الفرج الرياشي نا عمر بن يونس اليمامي نا عيسى بن عون عن عبد الملك بن زرارة عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" ما أنعم الله على عبد نعمة في اهل أو مال أو ولد فقال ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله فيرى فيه أفة دون الموت وقرأ:{ ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله}"، توبع ابن الفرج: 
فقال ابن كثير في تفسير الآية: وقد روي فيه حديث مرفوع أخرجه الحافظ أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده:
حدثنا جَرَّاح بن مَخْلَد حدثنا عمر بن يونس حدثنا عيسى بن عَوْن حدثنا عبد الملك بن زُرَارَة عن أنس مثله، وقال: قال الحافظ أبو الفتح الأزدي: عيسى بن عون عن عبد الملك بن زرارة عن أنس: لا يصح حديثه"، عيسى بن عون جهله أبو حاتم لكن وثقه ابن معين وابن حبان، نعم فيه عبد الملك بن زرارة وهو مجهول لم يوثقه أحد أعلمُه، وقد توبع على حديثه:
دليل سابع: قال الجصاص في تفسير سورة الفلق: وحدثنا عبد الباقي حدثنا إسماعيل بن الفضل حدثنا العباس بن أبي طالب حدثنا حجاج حدثنا أبو بكر الهذلي عن ثمامة عن أنس قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من رأى شيئا أعجبه فقال الله الله ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله لم يضره شيء"، توبع ابن أبي طالب: فقال الهيثمي في كشف الأستار (3/404) باب ما يقول إذا أعجبه شيء، قال البزار حدثنا عبد الله بن الصباح العطار حدثنا الحجاج بن نصير حدثنا أبو بكر الهذلي عن ثمامة عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من رأى شيئا فأعجبه فقال : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ، لم يضره.
وقال ابن السني في عمل اليوم واليلة ص 106 باب ما يقول إذا رأى من نفسه وماله ما يعجبه  أخبرني محمد بن أحمد بن المهاجر وجعفر بن عيسى الحلواني قالا : ثنا العباس بن محمد ثنا حجاج بن نصير ثنا أبو بكر الهذلي عن ثمامة عن أنس  مثله، خرجه ابن عدي وقال: ولأبي بكر غير ما ذكرت حديث صالح وعامة ما يرويه عن من يرويه لا يتابع عليه على أنه قد حدث عنه الثقات من الناس وعامة ما يحدث به قد شورك فيها ويحتمل ما يرويه وفي حديثه مالا يحتمل ولا يتابع عليه"، وهذا الحديث محتمل لمتابعة غيره له، مع شاهد الآية له، وأما حجاج فالأكثرون على تضعيفه وقال عنه ابن عدي: ولحجاج بن نصير أحاديث وروايات عن شيوخه ولا أعلم له شيئا منكرا غير ما ذكرت وهو في غير ما ذكرته صالح"،  
دليل ثامن: قال الطبرانى فى الكبير (17/310 ، رقم 859 حدثنا أحمد بن يحيى بن خالد بن حيان الرقي ثنا عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن نجيح أخبرني أبي ثنا ابن لهيعة عن مشرح بن هاعان عن عقبة بن عامر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من أنعم الله عليه بنعمة فأراد بقاءها فليكثر من قول لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ) ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله قال الهيثمى (10/99) : فيه خالد بن نجيح وهو كذاب، 
الدليل التاسع: قال أبو بكر 27227 حدثنا علي بن مسهر عن الأجلح عن يزيد بن الأصم عن ابن عباس قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فحدثه ببعض الكلام فقال : ما شاء الله وشئت ، فقال : جعلتني والله عدلا ، لا بل ما شاء الله". 
الدليل العاشر: عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه أن اليهود قالوا لأهل الإسلام: نِعْم القوم أنتم لولا أنكم تقولون ما شاء الله وما شاء محمد ، فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: لا تقولوا ما شاء الله وما شاء محمد، ولكن قولوا: ما شاء الله وحده"، وهو عام في قولها في كل الأحيان.
الدليل الحادي عشر: قال أبو بكر 26548 حدثنا محمد بن بشر عن مسعر عن عمرو بن مرة عن خيثمة قال أتى عمر شاعر فقال: أنشدك ، فاستنشده، فجعل هو ينشده ، فذكر محمدا فقال: غفر الله لمحمد بما صبر، قال : يقول عمر : قد فعل ، ثم أبا بكر جميعا وعمر، فقال : ما شاء الله"، تابعه شعيب بن إسحاق عن مسعر، وهذا عمر رضي الله عنه قال المشألة عند إعجابه بالشعر. 
 دليل ثاني عشر: قال السيوطي: وأخرج ابن منده في الصحابة من طريق حماد بن سماك عن جرير قال: خرجت إلى فارس فقلت: ما شاء الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، فسمعني رجل فقال: ما هذا الكلام الذي لم أسمعه من أحد منذ سمعته من السماء...، وذكر أن الجن يذوبون من هذه الكلمة، وأسأل الله العلي العظيم، الهداية لي ولجميع المسلمين.

                                 كتبه أبو عيسى الزياني

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

هلا ذكرت لنا من بدع من قالها فلا أعرف من قال ببدعيتها أبدا 

ولعله قصور في البحث مني 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

أنبهك أخي زياني لا تقع فيما تنكره على غيرك وليكن بحثك علمي بحت فقط وأما كلمة التبديعيين التي ذكرتها هل لك سلف فيها وقولك عن بعض الأصاغر المتأخرين من تقصد بهم بارك الله فيك

----------


## زياني

لا يحل لأحد أن يخالف القرآن ولا أن يبدع الإستشفاء به، ولا أن يخالف السلف في الفهم ولا الإجماع، ولا يحل أبدا الإتيان بقول جديد محدث، ومن فعل ذلك فقد غوى، وقد ذكرت الأدلة ومن قال بذلك من السلف وهم كثير رغم أنوف ...

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

أنت لم تجب على سؤالي 
رغم أنوف من ؟

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

شكراً لك أستاذ زياني؛ لقد استفدتُ كثيراً.

----------


## زكـريـااءُ

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجميع 

وقد قال بها الشيخ ابن باو وابن عثيمين - رحمهما الله تعالى - ..
وسألتُ قديما عبر موقع البث عنها العلامة البراك فلم يُنكرها ، وقال بما معناها أن على المرء أن يذكر الله في تلك الحال ..


لكن حقيقة لم أر من يقول بتبديع من يقول بها ، نعم هناك من قال ليست عليها دليل ، لكن كونها بدعه ضلالة فلم يسبق لي قراءة شيء من ذلك فلعلك تتحفنا بمن قال ببدعيتها ..

 ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## زياني

لا أعلم أحدا من كبار العلماء بدعها، وإنما بدعها بعض من غلا في التبديع،

----------


## زياني

الأخ عبد المهيمن قد طلبت مني أن يكون البحث علميا، والحمد لله فهو كذلك لأني لم أذكر فيه إلا تأثير تلك الآية الكريمة في دفع العين مع فهم السلف لها، وعززت ذلك بكلام السلف من الصحابة ومن بعدهم من المفسرين وأهل الحديث والفقه ، أفليس هذا علما عندك، فأخرج لنا ما عندك إذا ، وأما التبديع فليس هو من علمي بل ولا هو من ديني

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

الأخ زياني :
الكلمة تملكها ما دامت في فمك لم تخرج ،فإذا خرجت فهنا لابد أن تتحمل لوازمها ،وأنت ردك بنيته ردا على شخصية تقول بالتبديع ،فيلزمك ما ألزمك به الإخوة هنا بأن تذكر من من العلماء أو الأصاغر ! قال بهذا التبديع ،وإلا فإن الرجوع عن الخطأ فضيلة ،فقط قل: أستغفر الله تعالى لقد تسرعت في ابتداع هذا القول.
والله الهادي.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

لم تجب !
 من قال ببدعيتها ؟

----------


## أسـامة

> لم تجب !
>  من قال ببدعيتها ؟


http://www.al-sunan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6665

----------


## شريف شلبي

الأخ العزيز زياتي 
عنوانك يقول الرد على من بدع قول ما شاء الله في العين 
وبداية موضوعك تحدثت عن قول كلمة " ما شاء الله " لدفع العين والاعجاب 
ثم سردت أقوالاً كثيرة متداخلة عن العين والاعجاب 
وقد كان ينبغي أن تفرد الأقوال الدالة على كلٍ 
وأنا أدعي أن الآية تفيد قولها لدفع الاعجاب فقط وليس العين ، 
فمن أي لفظ في الآية أخذت منه مشروعية قولها لدفع العين .
أنا لا أتحدث الآن عن مشروعية قولها لدفع العين ، ولكن أتحدث عن دلالة الأية على ذلك 
أرجو ردا مختصراً محددا .

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

جيد،الآن نعم ،فالأخ أسامة ساق كلام الشيخ ماهر الظفيري  في التبديع.
والحق أن القول بالتبديع عزيز، ولو اكتفى بالتخطيء لكفاه، ولكنّ تبديع القول لضعف الأدلة الدالة عليه ليس ببدع من القول ،فمثل هذا جاء في صنيع علماء أهل السنة ،ولكنهم لا يبدعون الأعيان القائلين به لأن المسألة خلافية ، فتكون هذه المسألة من وجه كالتخطيء.
والله أعلم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا جميعًا.
فائدة : 
قالت اللّجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء : " وأما العلاج للعائن فإذا رأى ما يعجبه فليذكر اللَّـه وليبرك، فيقول : ما شاء اللَّـه لا قوة إلا باللَّـه ويدعو للشخص بالبركة ". ( فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، 1 /547 ).

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال العلَّامةُ النَّوويُّ ـ رحمه اللَّـه تعالى ـ : " ويستحبّ للعائن أن يدعو للمعين بالبركة، فيقول : اللهم بارك فيه ولا تضره، وأن يقول : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا باللَّـه ...". ( روضة الطَّالبين ج 7 / ص 200 ط. بتحقيق عادل عبد الموجود وعلي محمّد معوض ).

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال العلَّامةُ ابنُ عثيمين ـ رحمه اللَّـه تعالى ـ : " فإذا رأى الإنسان ما يعجبه وخاف من حسد العين فإنه يقول: ما شاء اللَّـه تبارك اللَّـه، حتى لا يصاب المشهود بالعين، وكذلك إذا رأى الإنسان ما يعجبه في ماله فليقل: ما شاء اللَّـه لا قوة إلا باللَّـه؛ لِئَلاَّ يعجب بنفسه وتزهو به نفسه في هذا المال الذي أعجبه، فإذا قال: ما شاء اللَّـه لا قوة إلا باللَّـه، فقد وكل الأمر إلى أهله تبارك وتعالى. " فتاوى نور على الدرب" .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قالَ الإمامُ ابن بازٍ  ـ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :  " والإنسان إذا خاف من عينه يقول: اللهم بارك لفلان، يبرك، يقول: ما شاء اللَّـه لا قوة إلا باللَّـه، حتى تطفئ العين، نفسه إذا كان يخاف من عينه، يقول: بارك اللَّـه في فلان، ما شاء كان، إذا رأى شيء يعجبه: اللهم بارك فيه، هذا من أسباب السلامة ".  " فتاوى نور على الدرب" .

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/9682

----------

